# New Plans



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I first want to apologize for not listening to you guys about TT. But now that he has left
we should go for Jumaine and Hunter. I pretty sure the Suns are talking to Bobby. He could be a better version of House. He comes in to score and can still run the point better then Eddie.
Also, Jumaine would be a great 3/4 player. Hes a good 3 shooter and decent everywhere else.
I kind of want Hunter over Jackson. Even though Lindsey's offense is T-E-R-R-I-B-L-E, his defense would be great have the point guard position.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I've said it a million times


Just say *NO* to Bobby Jackson. He gets hurt a lot too and takes BAD shots.


But yeah, I'd prefer Hunter, he can play some defense and make wide open shots. I don't know about Jumaine Jones, though. Maybe we could deal James Jones for someone. I hope we have plan B and it doesn't involve Jackson.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Dissonance19 said:


> I've said it a million times
> 
> 
> Just say *NO* to Bobby Jackson. He gets hurt a lot too and takes BAD shots.


I agree. Plus why would he want to come and play behind Nash? He didn't like doing it (playing behind a great, fast-paced NBA PG = Bibby) in Sacramento, why would he want to go to Phoenix?


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

i agree. Lindsey Hunter would be nice to have not just for his defense, but for his playoff experience, veteran leadership , etc. and jumaine would be a great asset off the bench.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh, we badly need someone lol. I just don't understand it anymore, we are close to winning it all and we make changes, last seasons changes where for the better but i doubt we can do it again. No matter how you look at it TT was vital for the playoffs, and no he wouldn't be needed as much next season but still. If we don't resign Diaw this summer, OMG the Suns are not a very well run organisation.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Id also liek to add Arn Tellem YOU SUCK. lol. He is the agent of TT and JJ. I think he really dislikes the Suns.


----------



## godampokeman (Jul 27, 2005)

Tim Thomas was an amazing piece last year... That being said, the only reason he came here was because KT was hurt. If Tim Thomas were to be resigned how would he feel loosing all those minutes to KT(better defender, better rebounder, dosent require offensive touches) and Amare(better at everything). A pissed off Tim Thomas would ruin the chemistry of any team. Wait and see next year when TT is playing at half effort because of his deal, and pissing off the clippers, just like he did in Milwaukee, Chicago, and New York. I will always respect him for what he did this year, but dont forget this guys hype, which he has only lived up to in contract years.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Well now you have a starting lineup of...

Steve Nash/?
Raja Bell/ Leandro Barbosa
Shawn Marion/ James Jones
Amare Stoudemire/ Boris Diaw
Kurt Thomas/Pat Burke

6th Man: Boris Diaw (he can play all the positions)
I think you guys should use a three man PF/C rotation of Diaw, Stoudemire, and Kurt and just use backups for the other positions. House most likely will not return. To-do-list for the Suns. Get a backup for Steve Nash like Speedy Claxton. Sign some third string players to come in in case of injury. If Stoudemire's 100% this team can still be a contender. One problem is that you need to either sign about 5 decent free agents or you'll only have ten players on this team.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Well now you have a starting lineup of...
> 
> Steve Nash/?
> Raja Bell/ Leandro Barbosa
> ...


I think they'll sign two free agents and then fill the rest of the roster with hopefuls from the Summer League team like Romain Sato. Speedy Claxton is out of our price range, but I agree there is an immediate need there. Plus, I don't think we should get him and then have Barbosa play alongside him. We already struggle with size out there. I'd rather have a taller wing player, so we can shift Raja to the SG spot, have Leandro play the PG spot and bring the ball up, and then have Diaw initiate the offense with Nash on the bench. Leandro is fine in the PG spot, the problem is that he has little vision other than trying to get to the basket. So, they have Diaw initiate the offense and it works just fine. The problem is when Barbosa tries to force the issue to much and drive to the paint while out of control.

Matt Harpring and Lindsay Hunter would be ideal, but I would definitely settle for Hunter and Jumaine Jones.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We've talked to Lindsey Hunter and Eric Piatkowski. According to this, they went well.

link 



> Thomas will sign a four-year, $24.2 million contract with Phoenix's Pacific Division foe. The Clippers used their entire midlevel exception, which starts deals at $5.4 million.
> 
> Phoenix was offering a three-year contract worth about $12 million. The Suns had traded two first-round picks Wednesday in part to be able to re-sign Thomas, a Suns playoff star who averaged 11.0 points and 4.9 rebounds in the regular season and 15.1 points and 5.5 rebounds in the postseason.
> *
> ...


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I really hope we go after D.J. Mbenga. The Mavs are short on money... they are about to resign Terry and give Dirk a 3 year contract extension. I love this guy. He would add alot of depth to the Suns' frontcourt. I think we should start Diaw next year... but it's not like KT's gonna be out on the court forever anyways so Diaw will get his minutes. Mbenga has excellent defense for a Center. If we sign him we would have a 4-man rotation at PF/C. He's a talent that can be signed for relatively cheap.

Also maybe Hunter at backup point and the Suns may not be the laughingstock of the defensive world (besides the Sonics, of course).

PG- Steve Nash/ (Lindsey Hunter?)
SG- Raja Bell/ Leandro Barbosa
SF- Shawn Marion/ James Jones
PF- Amare Stoudemire/ Boris Diaw
C- Kurt Thomas/ (Mbenga?)/ Pat Burke

That's a 10-man rotation. A rotation built for the playoffs.

Thank goodness Bobby Jackson is off the market. There was people on this forum that actually wanted this guy. He's usually injured... and when he's not he takes bad shots.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh D.J would of been good. However he has just signed with Dallas. I think Cuban would sign him anyway if we looked like we were going to go after him.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Why is everyone so high on Hunter? Personally I'd rather we not sign him. He's 35, isn't overaly athletic and averaged 3 PPG last year. I know we need a backup PG but I'm not sure I want Lindsey to be that guy.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Preacher said:


> Why is everyone so high on Hunter? Personally I'd rather we not sign him. He's 35, isn't overaly athletic and averaged 3 PPG last year. I know we need a backup PG but I'm not sure I want Lindsey to be that guy.


They all watched how Devin Harris got to the basket at will against the Suns. You can't just use averages with Lindsay Hunter because the reason he'd be out there is stellar defense off the bench. The bad thing is that he's been in a three-plus year shooting slump. He won't play much, but he's another option for the coach in the chess matches of the playoffs. I still like Milt Palacio in that role off the bench, but I don't think we're looking at him. Better scorer, taller and longer, younger. Utah took Dee Brown in the second round to backup Deron Williams, but I think they still want to resign Milt.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> They all watched how Devin Harris got to the basket at will against the Suns. You can't just use averages with Lindsay Hunter because the reason he'd be out there is stellar defense off the bench. The bad thing is that he's been in a three-plus year shooting slump. He won't play much, but he's another option for the coach in the chess matches of the playoffs. I still like Milt Palacio in that role off the bench, but I don't think we're looking at him. Better scorer, taller and longer, younger. Utah took Dee Brown in the second round to backup Deron Williams, but I think they still want to resign Milt.



I don't know, I really don't see Hunter helping the Suns very much. Maybe I'm just still mad the Suns didn't draft anybody.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Preacher said:


> I don't know, I really don't see Hunter helping the Suns very much. Maybe I'm just still mad the Suns didn't draft anybody.


The Suns right now have noone that can well-defend the PG spot, and that is a weakness. With Hunter, the Suns have a good defender at every position possible. 

PG - Hunter
SG - Bell
SF - Marion
PF - Diaw (bigger interior players), Marion (quicker perimeter players)
C - Thomas

Then you have long armed James Jones to double team if need be. That is a nice defensive team.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Hunter signed with Detroit for two years and $4.5 million. Damn, that's a lot for his services, no wonder he stayed. No word yet on who the Suns are looking at next.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Hunter signed with Detroit for two years and $4.5 million. Damn, that's a lot for his services, no wonder he stayed. No word yet on who the Suns are looking at next.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Hmmm. Hunter would of been great for defence oh well. I have said this soo many times now lol, but we must start looking at Blake or Jack. If we enter next season without a backup i guarantee Nash's minutes will not go down. I like Barbosa but he can NOT fill in for Nash as a backup. I hope Mike doesn't think he can. We have been saying since we got Nash we want to limit his minutes and has it been anywhere near happening? Nup. . The only way ill be happy if we dont get a backup PG is running this lineup which we sort of have done. 
PG - Diaw
SG - Barbosa
SF - Marion
PF - Amare
C - Kurt

However that will not always work. I don't know y i think it so much, but i believe Blake is perfect. He was 3rd in assists per turnover. He is someone we can have out their who can create, and shoot and not have us worrying thats hes about to turn it over. Plus he is cheap cheap cheap


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

BootyKing said:


> Hmmm. Hunter would of been great for defence oh well. I have said this soo many times now lol, but we must start looking at Blake or Jack. If we enter next season without a backup i guarantee Nash's minutes will not go down. I like Barbosa but he can NOT fill in for Nash as a backup. I hope Mike doesn't think he can. We have been saying since we got Nash we want to limit his minutes and has it been anywhere near happening? Nup. . The only way ill be happy if we dont get a backup PG is running this lineup which we sort of have done.
> PG - Diaw
> SG - Barbosa
> SF - Marion
> ...


The problem with that is that they know how valuable he is too. We aren't going to fool anyone here. If they know we want Blake, they know they can squeeze us and make us overpay. It'd be hard to trade James Jones to them because they'd need to add a player to make the salaries work. They won't want to give up Outlaw to make those salaries work, so that means we end up taking Juan Dixon (not good). We could trade a first and part of our TE for Blake and a future second, but is Blake worth a first when his contract expires after this year and he wants more money than we can afford to pay? I don't think so.

I still think Milt Palacio would fit, even though he's not a threat from the three point arc. Maybe it's just that I know Blake will not be in a Suns uniform, so I refuse to consider him.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> The problem with that is that they know how valuable he is too. We aren't going to fool anyone here. If they know we want Blake, they know they can squeeze us and make us overpay. It'd be hard to trade James Jones to them because they'd need to add a player to make the salaries work. They won't want to give up Outlaw to make those salaries work, so that means we end up taking Juan Dixon (not good). We could trade a first and part of our TE for Blake and a future second, but is Blake worth a first when his contract expires after this year and he wants more money than we can afford to pay? I don't think so.
> 
> I still think Milt Palacio would fit, even though he's not a threat from the three point arc. Maybe it's just that I know Blake will not be in a Suns uniform, so I refuse to consider him.


Yeh i spose maybe Portland, would be stupid like in NBA 2k6 where i traded Pat Burke and a 2nd rounder for Jarret Jack lol. Your right it is hard to obtain anyone as we dont really have any trade biat. Dammit, dammit. We could at least try Milt i guess if he is cheap.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Okay so Hunter's gone. Our backup PG plan as of now is to go after Blake. If all else fails though... I have an idea.

How about signing DeShawn Stevenson to a one year deal (would be about 3.5 million per year...since he declined a player option to stay with the Magic which would give him 3 million)? We could move Barbosa back to backup point for the year (still playing the 2 guard every now and then) and making Stevenson the backup 2 guard. Stevenson is a well-sized 2 guard that has excellent perimeter defense. Then we can address our need for a backup point guard in next year's draft (which is much stronger than this year's draft) with 3 first round picks and 2 second round picks.

^That is only if all else fails.

Also, I don't know if anybody mentioned this... but I think Jumaine Jones would be a great addition to the team. As would one of my personal favorite players... Rasaul Butler. Butler is a great 3 point shooter who we could sign for about 3 million per year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BootyKing said:


> Yeh i spose maybe Portland, would be stupid like in NBA 2k6 where i traded Pat Burke and a 2nd rounder for Jarret Jack lol. Your right it is hard to obtain anyone as we dont really have any trade biat. Dammit, dammit. We could at least try Milt i guess if he is cheap.



booo. I don't like to make rip off trades. it's so unrealitic and I like realistic moves in games


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Has anyone considered Marcus Banks? He's good, but I'm sure he'll be too expensive.

What about Jeff Mcinnis; I remember him being decent with the Clips a couple years ago. Havn't heard much from him lately though.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Yeah, Banks was asking for like 5 years 28 million. Wayy to much for us.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Thats what I figured.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> booo. I don't like to make rip off trades. it's so unrealitic and I like realistic moves in games


hahah as if. Pat Burke is better then Jarret Jack in the game lol. Or has the same rateing. Pat Burke could be an All Star in a few years, i think i was to generous to Portland.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BootyKing said:


> hahah as if. Pat Burke is better then Jarret Jack in the game lol. Or has the same rateing. Pat Burke could be an All Star in a few years, i think i was to generous to Portland.



Pat Burke, all star? Never put those words in the same sentence. He's a journeyman and in his 30's. I hope you were kidding lol


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Pat Burke, all star? Never put those words in the same sentence. He's a journeyman and in his 30's. I hope you were kidding lol


lol. Well i don't think you could have Pat Burke and All Star in the same sentence without having the upmost sarcasm applied. :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BootyKing said:


> lol. Well i don't think you could have Pat Burke and All Star in the same sentence without having the upmost sarcasm applied. :biggrin:



Yeah, I figured lol. I just wanted to make sure with some of the things I've seen here haha. One person keeps going board to board asking about trading Dmiles, Randolph, and a bunch of other junk for their star players. Just these nonsensical type of deals, and he does it everyday. It's very annoying.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, I figured lol. I just wanted to make sure with some of the things I've seen here haha. One person keeps going board to board asking about trading Dmiles, Randolph, and a bunch of other junk for their star players. Just these nonsensical type of deals, and he does it everyday. It's very annoying.


There are lots of delusional people around, who come up with crazy ideas why the trade would work. Lets just be happy those people don't run NBA teams. Although i think some have form time to time.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BootyKing said:


> There are lots of delusional people around, who come up with crazy ideas why the trade would work. Lets just be happy those people don't run NBA teams. Although i think some have form time to time.



lol true. or let's be happy we don't have people like that here on this board like that haha.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, I figured lol. I just wanted to make sure with some of the things I've seen here haha. One person keeps going board to board asking about trading Dmiles, Randolph, and a bunch of other junk for their star players. Just these nonsensical type of deals, and he does it everyday. It's very annoying.


i'll trade you smush parker for steve nash. dont complain, it's a fair deal! nash is way older than smush too. oh and i dont care if there are contract issues, i'll maek it happen!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

afobisme said:


> i'll trade you smush parker for steve nash. dont complain, it's a fair deal! nash is way older than smush too. oh and i dont care if there are contract issues, i'll maek it happen!


We're ripping you off in that deal. It should be Nash and Amare for Smush. Smush is just too good, so that evens it out.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i'll trade you smush parker for steve nash. dont complain, it's a fair deal! nash is way older than smush too. oh and i dont care if there are contract issues, i'll maek it happen!


Better yet, we'll just trade the Phoenix Mercury for the Los Angeles Lakers!


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Better yet, we'll just trade the Phoenix Mercury for the Los Angeles Lakers!


HAHAHA. That was good. Oh i must spread more rep around before giving it to you.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

BootyKing said:


> Hmmm. Hunter would of been great for defence oh well. I have said this soo many times now lol, but we must start looking at Blake or Jack. If we enter next season without a backup i guarantee Nash's minutes will not go down. I like Barbosa but he can NOT fill in for Nash as a backup. I hope Mike doesn't think he can. We have been saying since we got Nash we want to limit his minutes and has it been anywhere near happening? Nup. . The only way ill be happy if we dont get a backup PG is running this lineup which we sort of have done.
> PG - Diaw
> SG - Barbosa
> SF - Marion
> ...


Blake would be ideal for the Suns, as he is an excellent floor general, clutch shooter, and an excellent 3pt shooter. In terms of value, he is way underpaid for what he does and his potential. Portland is very high on him and he is expected to be the starter. BUT... he will be a UFA after this year and Portland does not have bird rights. So, they could lose him next year for nothing OR trade him now for something. They also have Jack, Dickau, and Sergio R as well. And, Roy can also play that position, if needed.

Hence, there is a chance of acquiring him. The only obstacle you might face is the Blazers are trying to get rid of Miles, and might be looking to use Blake as bate in a package to move Miles.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

southnc said:


> Blake would be ideal for the Suns, as he is an excellent floor general, clutch shooter, and an excellent 3pt shooter. In terms of value, he is way underpaid for what he does and his potential. Portland is very high on him and he is expected to be the starter. BUT... he will be a UFA after this year and Portland does not have bird rights. So, they could lose him next year for nothing OR trade him now for something. They also have Jack, Dickau, and Sergio R as well. And, Roy can also play that position, if needed.
> 
> Hence, there is a chance of acquiring him. The only obstacle you might face is the Blazers are trying to get rid of Miles, and might be looking to use Blake as bate in a package to move Miles.


There's still the hangup with salary. Blake makes a little over $1 mil. The only guy we have that might interest them is James Jones, and he makes $2.7 mil. They would have to throw in Outlaw or someone else that makes enough to balance the trade, but that would not be attractive to Portland. They might take a first, but it'd be stupid to trade a first for a guy who probably won't be back after he expires next year. I seriously doubt a second rounder would get it done either.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Better yet, we'll just trade the Phoenix Mercury for the Los Angeles Lakers!



you guys would be getting ripped off.


----------



## tripleben2002 (Jul 3, 2006)

I am new to this board, but I am by no means new to being a suns fan. I am a huge suns fan. I was really sad when I just read Lindsey Hunter had been resigned by the Pistons. I liked the suns signing of Piatkowski he can shoot the three well and provides some veteran experience and leadership. The Suns should now concentrate on getting Jumaine Jones to ink a deal, he provides size and 3 point shooting at the 3 and helps give us more option off the bench. The backup pg's are going to be hard to find now, I personally would like to see the Suns see give a few summer league guys a chance for that spot, I like Lionel Chalmers or Romain Sato, in that position they can learn from Nash, and both played well in the college game. Our team is still deep, but I think we should pick up one more big man to come in off the bench every so often or a shooter.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

tripleben2002 said:


> I am new to this board, but I am by no means new to being a suns fan. I am a huge suns fan. I was really sad when I just read Lindsey Hunter had been resigned by the Pistons. I liked the suns signing of Piatkowski he can shoot the three well and provides some veteran experience and leadership. The Suns should now concentrate on getting Jumaine Jones to ink a deal, he provides size and 3 point shooting at the 3 and helps give us more option off the bench. The backup pg's are going to be hard to find now, I personally would like to see the Suns see give a few summer league guys a chance for that spot, I like Lionel Chalmers or Romain Sato, in that position they can learn from Nash, and both played well in the college game. Our team is still deep, but I think we should pick up one more big man to come in off the bench every so often or a shooter.


Yeh i hope Sato makes the team, we wont be able to take Chalmers he has a big contract for the Italian league standards and is preety much in the starting line up to get ready to play for his national team if he makes it. I remember last summer Lynn Geer i think it was, was on our summer league team and went over to eurpose somewhere and became the MVP. Would of been good if we tucked him away on the bench to see how he would develop under Nash.


----------



## tripleben2002 (Jul 3, 2006)

After taking a long hard look at the free agents this summer, I have come up with a list of about 10 guys I think the suns should pursue, with the majority of them being veterans most likely being able to sign at the veteran's midlevel exception. They are listed in no particular order.
1. Gary Payton- A veteran who has experience and will be able to provide leadership and can come off the bench and provide defense at the pg position and he showed with the Heat his is still capable of hitting the big shot when you need it. He could also step in and play some defense at the 2 and play alongside Nash or Barbosa. He is a smart player who knows the game well and shoots the 3 ball moderately well. He had interest with the Suns last summer, if we pursue him this summer, I think he would come even at the midlevel exception price.
2. Jumaine Jones- This guy is a better version of James Jones, he is stronger, bigger and has more experience. I think Jumaine could double as both a PF and SF and interchange him in the lineup to provide size. James Jones would still get his minutes. Jumaine rebounds well and can provide size and strength to help provide depth to the suns rotation. Jumaine has a good a 3 point touch and has shot 35.3% in his career, but with Steve Nash creating and AMare opening up the outside game, expect that number to fly up into the 40% range. Jumaine would probably ask for more than the midlevel exception, but with the loss of Tim Thomas, Jumaine would be a great addition, and may turn out to be just about as good as the regular season Tim Thomas was. Not to argue with James Jones, he will also be a big part to this team and I believe he will come back as both a better defender and shooter next year and will see about 15 mpg in the regular season. James showed some glimpses of defensive brilliance in the playoffs, especially when he blocked 6 shots in one game.
3. Rasual Butler- Rasual may be a little bit out of the Suns price range as a few other teams are strongly pursuing him. Rasual provides some shooting at the SF position to the Suns bench and has shown improvement in his game year-after-year. Rasual is a good 3-point shooter and will be able to provide a spark off the suns bench in almost any situation. His playoff experience is limited, but I still believe with a roster full of depth, that wouldn't be a problem for the Suns players to get adjusted. Rasual's rebounding isn't a strong point, but he is a decent defender and with Marion/Amare/Thomas on the floor with him he won't be forced to play inside. The Suns shouldn't sign both Jumaine and Rasual, though, it should be one or the other, both play similar to each other, but I would prefer Jumaine over Rasual, as he provides more versatility in most facets of the game.
4. Dajuan Wagner- A former "future star" candidate when he was drafted by the Cavs, has fallen out of every team's radar, but he deserves another chance. He is still only 23 and his career so far has been plagued by injury. In his first two seasons he showed he could pass the ball decently and score well, he shot the 3 pointer pretty well. Dajuan is worth a flyer by the suns, he seems to fit the run-n-gun style and without injuries, he could turn into quite the backup and maybe live up to half his potential. I know getting Dajuan is highly doubtful, I am just throwing his compatability out there.
5. Melvin Ely- A big man the Suns need inside. Ely is a big-time player and by big time I mean his size, he is 6'10, 255 and really brings it inside. With that said he can still run pretty well and would be able to help rebound off the bench and he could develop a good midrange jumper and feed off the pick-and-roll. Ely would fit the role perfectly as a backup for the likes of Amare/Marion/Kurt and would receive a pretty good amount of minutes to give the others rest. I think Nash could make Ely one of the better finishers inside in the league. Melvin Ely surprised people last year with his scoring ability, but I think with the Suns team next year, he could put up better numbers and help the team in similar or less minutes. Also, in the case of an injury (knock on wood) Ely would be able to fill in well and he has some experience getting minutes. Ely is about to enter his prime, and there is no better team for him to explode with, other than the Suns. 
6. Ronald Murray- A few years ago, Flip was a diamond in the rough for a dismal Sonics team. While he would most likely be buried on the depth chart behind Bell and Barbosa, there is no doubt in my mind he could provide the same thing Eddie House did. He can shoot the 3 moderately well, but he has shown improvement with his jumper and he could capitalize with Nash and score 8 a game off the bench. Flip is a combo guard and could occasionally the 1, while he mainly likes to shoot, he has decent court vision and is an offensive playmaker for himself. His defense is pretty good and he could provide help on bigger point guards. 
7. David Wesley- Another veteran combo guard who could provide experience and leadership to the Suns. Wesley would most likely sign a veteran's minimum contract and could provide help off the bench. Wesley shoots the ball well and can spot up from almost anywhere on the floor. He is a pretty good rebounding and passing guard and could fit in well in a limited backup pg/shooter well for the suns. Wesley could help spread the floor and open up the inside game with his deadly 3 point shot. There is one downside though, Wesley isn't that quick and he may not be able to push the ball fast enough for the type of style the Suns play.
8. Voshon Lenard- Another veteran who is strictly a pure shooter. While he does pretty much nothing else, having a deadly 3 point shooter come off the bench would be a huge asset to a team, that could always use another shooter to add to it's arsenal. Voshon is a much better shooter than House and could embrace that role much better than House did, because he is more experienced and can flat out shoot better. Voshon could become a liabilty though, looking at his injury plagued past in the last 2 seasons he has only played in 29 games. If he could stay healthy he could provide atleast 2 3's a game in limited minutes off the bench.
9. Milt Palacio- At one point in time, Palacio was on the suns, I wish we hadn't given him up. Milt can provide some size and length at the point off the bench. He passes well and can run with the Suns tempo, he can also score if need be. Palacio would fit in well with the Suns system as the backup Pg. While he may not come as cheap as the others, he may be the best option at backup pg.

What are all of your guys thoughts?


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Some interesting names in that list. 

A few would be good fits into the system, but others just don't seem realistic. Namely Payton (he got his ring and if stays in league I would think it would be with Miami), Butler (probably out of price range), Flip (I think Cavs want to keep him around since they seem to be shopping Damon Jones and money would become issue there). 

I know Jumaine Jones name has been thrown around quite a bit on this board, but do we really need another SF? Voshon would be a nice fit if he were healthy and dropped a few pounds. Last time I saw him in a Nuggets game he looked like he had enjoyed a few too many Big Macs while recovering from that Achilles injury. Wagner looked decent during his rookie season with the Cavs and several injuries later I haven't really seen enough of him to form an opinion. IT is a shame because I remember there being alot of hyope around him when he joined the league but injuries seemed to have gottent the better of him.

The one name in there that is along the lines of what I think the team needs is David Wesley. He is combo guard with some decent shooting %'s. Not fluent with his ball handling skills but have enjoyed wathcing him in the past.

I think ulitmately that is really what the team needs at this point an experienced backup PG who can give Nash some relief. Wesley may help fill this void. Other names out there that might be good as well (assuming Hunter is staying with Detriot as reports indicate); Tony Delk, Rick Brunson, Chucky Atkins, Darrell Armstrong (maybe a bit too old though), Eddie Gill. I am sure there a few other out there and probably some Euro talent that is not on the radar yet.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

why didn't you guys just hold onto spanish chocolate? i'm assuming it was money, but i'm not sure.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

at suns.com they have clips of Amare talking at rookie/free agent camp, and there is something about Amare and Sarver playing 2 on 2. No time to see what it exactly is. Just thought I'd mention this, for anyone interested.


but here is a small pic of Amare in his new #1 jersey. He said in an interview a month ago he changed it for spiritual reason..


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Amare doesn't look like the knee is a problem. His J looks good
and those guys guarding him he was still as fast or faster then them.

In a few months he can be back to normal.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

how'd you get it to play? I just clicked it and it went to real player but nothing showed up even though the secs tick by. I even put the URL in windows media player, still nothing


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> how'd you get it to play? I just clicked it and it went to real player but nothing showed up even though the secs tick by. I even put the URL in windows media player, still nothing


I clicked on the URl. 

Try again.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

something screwy with IE and how it's blocking it but when I click to allow it to DL it doesn't want to and just reloads. Oh, well.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Jurmaine can play the 2-4 positions for the suns.

I support signing him.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Would the Suns Sign and Trade for Chris Wilcox???

Kurt Thomas
James Jones
Own 2007 Draft Pick

For 

Chris Wilcox
Johan Petro

CWil can backup Amare' and play alongside him. Petro can become the D-minded Center the Suns need.

What do you think????


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WildByNature said:


> Would the Suns Sign and Trade for Chris Wilcox???
> 
> Kurt Thomas
> James Jones
> ...


No. Wilcox does not make us better than we would be with Thomas. His presence alone helped us out a lot. Besides, next yr, Kurt's expiring deal could be attractive to some team, and it could help us keep the Matrix by shipping him out then.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah i dont think so.. suns already have a great low post scorer. now they need a big man who can play D.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Apparently Gambo (John Gambadoro) said this morning that the Suns are 24 to 48 hours from the completion of a trade with an eastern conference team that will yield us both a backup PG and a backup PF/C. Hmm...I wonder who they're parting with.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Apparently Gambo (John Gambadoro) said this morning that the Suns are 24 to 48 hours from the completion of a trade with an eastern conference team that will yield us both a backup PG and a backup PF/C. Hmm...I wonder who they're parting with.



I swear, it better not be Marion. Epecially, after all this talk about not dealing him. Albeit, combined they would need to be making a lot. I doubt we'd take back something like that. It may add on more money for the future which wouldn't make sense.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I swear, it better not be Marion. Epecially, after all this talk about not dealing him. Albeit, combined they would need to be making a lot. I doubt we'd take back something like that. It may add on more money for the future which wouldn't make sense.


Yeah, I was thinking more along the lines of Barbosa or James Jones and a late first or second in next year's draft. I don't know though, I can't see any trade with those two guys that is going to make us much better. Please tell me we aren't going after Stromile Swift. Please. Do it. Tell me. Now. Luckily he's western conference.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Jones and a second to Boston for Scalabrine and Oriene Greene? Say no to Scalabrine!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Toronto has three PG's, but I can't think of a scenario that doesn't involve Barbosa. Barbosa for Ukic or Calderon and Sow wouldn't help us much.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Yeah, I was thinking more along the lines of Barbosa or James Jones and a late first or second in next year's draft. I don't know though, I can't see any trade with those two guys that is going to make us much better. Please tell me we aren't going after Stromile Swift. Please. Do it. Tell me. Now. Luckily he's western conference.



I doubt it's Swift. Even we if we wanted to, that deal for Gay/Battier and Swift is still in limbo and hasn't been made official. But yeah, he is in Western Conference so.

But yeah, I doubt whoever it is with what we would be offering, it can't make us much better.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Jones and a second to Boston for Scalabrine and Oriene Greene? Say no to Scalabrine!


eww. I'd rather keep Jones.

Bucks have a few a PGs don't they? and Magloire? Nah..


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> eww. I'd rather keep Jones.
> 
> Bucks have a few a PGs don't they? and Magloire? Nah..


Not since they traded TJ Ford.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Not since they traded TJ Ford.


Yeah, but they could still want to trade Mo Williams or Bell and may want to grab someone else out there or if they get Barbosa back. 

It's probably not the Bucks though. We'd have to give up KT and Jones, don't know if we'd do that or if that would be a good move.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

It better not be Barbosa. I know he's a true sg with pg size but I love that guy.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

somejewishdude said:


> It better not be Barbosa. I know he's a true sg with pg size but I love that guy.



It's more than likely we get something this yr then nothing next yr depending on what teams plan to offer him as a RFA. Even if it's in the range I think he is worth or would get (24 mill or so), we probably can't afford him. A team might want to overpay him though, to where we can't match and may not be able to get a good deal then in a sign and trade. Who knows though? It may not even be him, so.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I hope if it is Barbosa we get a true point guard in return. 

I have no idea who it could be that we're going to trade with.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I hope if it is Barbosa we get a true point guard in return.
> 
> I have no idea who it could be that we're going to trade with.


Yeah, I don't know though. A combo guard almost works better. If we lose Barbosa and get a pure PG, we lose a lot of our 2 depth. We would need a PG who is big enough and can shoot well enough to play some at the SG spot. But I don't see anyone who would be available that fits that mold other than Mike James (the shooting part at least). But...no.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

off topic, but is the summer league game gonna be online somewhere?


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

I found this Idea on Realgm Forums.

The Deal: 

Steven Hunter, Kevin Ollie and a future 2nd round pick 
for 
Kurt Thomas 

Expanation: 

The Suns pick a big man that worked great in their system. Hunter could come in, block a few shots, and be an opportunistic scorer. Ollie provides a veteran backup to Nash, and has a team option on his contract after this season (aka; cap relief). 

The Sixers pick up a veteran pf/c for their team that they could desperately use to cut down on CWebb's minutes. Thomas would provide some much needed toughness and rebounding to a team that is sorely lacking in both areas. He also fits into the "blue collar" mold that Billy King is trying to create in Philly this offseason. 

Post Trade Lineups: 

PG Nash / Ollie 
SG Bell / Barbosa 
SF Diaw / Jones 
PF Marion / Burke 
C Stoudemire / Hunter 

PG Iverson / Williams 
SG Iguodala / Carney 
SF Korver / Jones 
PF Webber / Randolph 
C Dalembert / Thomas

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=540304


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

We're not trading ****ing Kurt Thomas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
1. Amare has yet to even play with Kurt. 
2. Hes only inside defensive presences we have.
3. We're not trading Kurt Thomas!!!!


Stop with this **** already.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't think that deal makes sense. Not only is Hunter a piece of **** who I was glad we didn't resign him last yr, Hunter adds on more salary. And as I said about the other deal an advantage next yr is Thomas with a pretty sizeable expiring contract we could deal. I also don't think Hunter or Ollie makes us better than with Kurt.


----------



## tripleben2002 (Jul 3, 2006)

I really think the only guys we should even try to part with are james jones and pat burke and some picks we have next year (other than the hawks pick), for maybe like our 2 picks from the cavs and ours and like a jj we might be able to pick up a C and a backup pg. I however, don't think there is anyway that Steven Hunter is coming back, D'Antoni never liked his work ethic and that's the reason we didn't bring him back last year, he also has terrible hands and doesn't rebound that well for his size. I hope that this deal doesn't involve KT or Barbosa.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

We love kurt thomas, hes gives us all that toughness and rebounding, no way philly is gonna come away with that. We then lack sorely in that area. I dont wanna trade away anybody, as they all have their pros. If anyone has to go, its pat burke, but even so i think he is ok as a back up. amare, kurt, marion, diaw, is our frontline.

No hunter! James jones was still decent here, he can still become a big contributor as the matrix retires in years to come. Barbosa is looking better than any other guards on the market... keep him too. 

But we definitely need at least: either 1 strong pf/c, and/or 1 solid back-up pg.
Beats me how we can achieve those though. who knows wat d'antoni is working on now


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

bircan said:


> We love kurt thomas, hes gives us all that toughness and rebounding, no way philly is gonna come away with that. We then lack sorely in that area. I dont wanna trade away anybody, as they all have their pros. If anyone has to go, its pat burke, but even so i think he is ok as a back up. amare, kurt, marion, diaw, is our frontline.
> 
> No hunter! James jones was still decent here, he can still become a big contributor as the matrix retires in years to come. Barbosa is looking better than any other guards on the market... keep him too.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you said, though some on this forum will not. I like KT for many reasons but the most important one is the most evident. You can tell he busts his *** on the court every minute he's out there. 

Our main focus should be to sign Diaw to a contract extension. Then we should focus on signing a veteren backup pg to a one or two year deal. That means we can use one of our first round picks to draft a pg for the future. Then we might want to check in on any possible PF/C additions or an atheltic SF/PF (Jumaine Jones?) Then our last thing on the to-do list this offseason is to try to extend Barbosa for as cheap as possible. If we can't, we can try next year when he's a FA, and if we can't get him then... goodbye Barbosa.

However, I don't think James Jones will be in a Suns uniform next year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

somejewishdude said:


> I agree with what you said, though some on this forum will not. I like KT for many reasons but the most important one is the most evident. You can tell he busts his *** on the court every minute he's out there.
> 
> Our main focus should be to sign Diaw to a contract extension. Then we should focus on signing a veteren backup pg to a one or two year deal. That means we can use one of our first round picks to draft a pg for the future. Then we might want to check in on any possible PF/C additions or an atheltic SF/PF (Jumaine Jones?) Then our last thing on the to-do list this offseason is to try to extend Barbosa for as cheap as possible. If we can't, we can try next year when he's a FA, and if we can't get him then... goodbye Barbosa.
> 
> However, I don't think James Jones will be in a Suns uniform next year.



I think the majority want Thomas on this team. But after this next yr, I would want to see him go if it can keep Matrix here, possibly.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> I think the majority want Thomas on this team. But after this next yr, I would want to see him go if it can keep Matrix here, possibly.


I meant about Barbosa. I know everybody in Sun Nation loves KT.


----------

